# E60 M5



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Woohoo!! 










:bigpimp:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

How about an E60 M5 bi-turbo DIESEL! Maybe those fellows at ALPINA are already working on it though ... :yikes:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Cross drilled brakes in the front...

Any more specs? :bow:


----------



## JakeC (Apr 21, 2002)

I would like to see the unphotoshopped picture, is there one?


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

kinda ugly :dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *Cross drilled brakes in the front...
> 
> Any more specs? :bow: *


the M3 already gets those :dunno:

...in Europe only of course


----------

